# Gazhole 2012: This may hurt a little...



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy New year guys and gals, it's time for another journal! I hate starting a new year in the same journal, feels weird somehow. Here we go...

So 2011 was a pretty good year for a lot of reasons: I competed a few times, i got some all-time personal records, and i finally managed to perform a successful cut. Unfortunately, it still wasn't as great as i'd hoped in terms of the overall numbers i wanted to hit, and i still have massive problems with staying power on programs.

So goals this year are simple, and organised in some level of difficulty.


- Reach 90kg as lean as i am now at 78kg.

- Compete in powerlifting. Any weight class, any level. Just compete.

- 180kg ATG Squat.

- 220kg Deadlift.

- 130kg Bench Press.

- I'm only allowed to do two different programs this year: an off-season one, and a strength peaking one for competition.


That last one is probably the most important, the easiest on paper, and the most difficult in practice for me. Hilarious fun. Thats the goals though, all this in a year where i'll be starting a new job, doing two training qualifications leading to a PT/S+C coach qual, and getting married to my highschool sweetheart D).

Also want to write an ebook about training.

In the very least 2012 is going to be real interesting.

BEGIN!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W1*

_Weight = 78kg / 171.6lbs_

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 40kg / 88lbs
_Note: Did these to failure, slowed down the reps when it was too easy to make sure of that. Ouch._

*2. Squats:*
x5 @ 50kg / 110lbs
x4 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x3 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x2 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
x1 @ 100kg / 220lbs
AMAP @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs = x16
_Note: Have switched to high-bar position, went ATG every rep. Physically cant go lower! These felt great though - very explosive. Think i had a few left in the tank on the rep-out, too!_

*3. Romanian Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 130kg / 286lbs
x5 @ 140kg / 308lbs
_Note: Depth was about an inch off the floor. Nice flexibility improvements! Hammies were destroyed._

*4. DB Shrugs:*
5x20 @ 35kg / 77lbs
_Note: These really fucking burned. I love shrugging, it's great._

*5. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x15 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs Vest
x8 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs Vest
x8 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs Vest
_Note: Did these to failure, too, and that first set really fucked me up. I can do 3x12 but those extra 3 reps killed me off._

_Overall Rating: Felt like a +10% day but since i have nothing to compare it to yet it logically has to be a standard 80%er. Great though - doing legs the 1st session back after holidays may have been a tactical error..._


----------



## rangermike (Jan 4, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

So what program is this?  

My money is on you not only doing 2 programs. So what's the bet going to be?

My plan is 2 (5/3/1, and Getbodybuilding) with a possible 3rd being Juggernaut method just because it comes highly reccomended. 

Hope you had a great holiday and it'll be fun watching your progression. You'll be huge if you end up cut at that weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2012)

rangermike said:


> Good stuff!



Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So what program is this?
> 
> My money is on you not only doing 2 programs. So what's the bet going to be?
> 
> ...



This is a program called "Big-15" written by a raw guy called Paul Carter. I really like it, it resonated with a lot of things i've found to work well for me. Thought i'd give it an honest shot.

I'm dubious on the two program front, but i may make allowances for a "deload" program after comps or when i'm fucked beyond repair. If i shoot for two rigidly i'll be fine i think, i'm planning to get my head out of the internet sites. I see too many cool things.

I'm flattered you guys think so much of my GetBodybuilding one - it's an ugly looking thing but again, it's just lots of things i found worked incredibly well when i just trained for hypertrophy and didn't care so much about my numbers, haha! 5/3/1 is obviously solid. As is the Jugg.

Nice!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 5, 2012)

30 mins steady state today after training a friend. Cardio is boring, like, really fucking boring. I'd rather deadlift the treadmill for 30 minutes.

The good part - it made me really fucking hungry so immediately ate 800g stew and half a loaf of bread, followed by some nuts, a banana, and a shake.

Have a feeling i'm going to enjoy the coming weeks.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2012)

How far off 220kg deadlift are you? Because that is huge without straps and being natural!
Got my deadlift to 155kg and I'm really happy with that but would love to get it to 180kg with 4 x 20kg plates each side, just because it looks cool and I don't care if that's sad!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How far off 220kg deadlift are you? Because that is huge without straps and being natural!
> Got my deadlift to 155kg and I'm really happy with that but would love to get it to 180kg with 4 x 20kg plates each side, just because it looks cool and I don't care if that's sad!


 
It does look awesome 4/side.  Kind of intimidating the first time you do that. 

My goal is about the same as Gaz, my new gym has bumper plates, but only 500lbs worth. So by the end of the year I want to go and ask him to order more.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on your engagement.  When is the wedding?

Best of luck with all of your goals for 2012!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How far off 220kg deadlift are you? Because that is huge without straps and being natural!



My all time best single was 210kg without straps, but i had a belt on. I want to get 220kg with no belt either. My overall goal is to get 3x bodyweight RAW and natural, so i've got some lifting to do haha.



davegmb said:


> Got my deadlift to 155kg and I'm really happy with that but would love to get it to 180kg with 4 x 20kg plates each side, just because it looks cool and I don't care if that's sad!



180kg does look awesomely cool. Your deadlift has fucking shot up the last year so you're doing something right! Keep at it and you'll smash 4 plates in 2012. No question.

Just keep it in mind that if you're at 155kg now and want to lift 180kg, you have to do 160kg first. Thats what i keep telling myself. Small goals over a long period of time = big weights.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> It does look awesome 4/side.  Kind of intimidating the first time you do that.
> 
> My goal is about the same as Gaz, my new gym has bumper plates, but only 500lbs worth. So by the end of the year I want to go and ask him to order more.



Haha!

"Uuh, by the way. We need some more weights because some of us are more awesome than others. Kay? Thaaaaaanks."


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Congrats on your engagement.  When is the wedding?
> 
> Best of luck with all of your goals for 2012!



End of July this year! 

Thankyou, best of luck to you too!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W2*

_Weight = 56kg / 123.2lbs (Apparently the gym scales is broken. Shat myself there for a second.)_

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
x4 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x3 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x2 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x1 @ 85kg / 187lbs
AMAP @ 75kg / 165lbs = x15
_Note: Reps were great today. Everything was tight from start to finish, tech was good, and went right to the limit in terms of ability. Triceps were killing me! Very pleased though - the pause on the chest each rep was a good length._

*2. Kroc Rows:*
x30 @ 45kg / 99lbs
_Note: Uggggggh. These were cardio as hell, haha. Haven't done Krocs in a while. Will be using a heavier dumbell next time to stay in the range of 20-30 reps. These were great though. Strapped the hell up, obviously ._

*3. Incline DB Bench:*
x26 @ 20kg / 44lbs
x8 + x5 @ 30kg / 44lbs
_Note: Went too light on these today since i don't ever do them. Should be 15-20 range then failure, with the second set being half the first set's reps or more. Had to pause that last set - agony!_

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x14 @ 25kg / 55lbs
x9 @ 25kg / 55lbs
_Note: Same style as the inclines, guessed the weight a little better this time. Need to concentrate on not using momentum on the reps and keeping them strict. Forearms really hurt by this point from squeezing so hard._

*5. Sledgehammer (6lb) Levering:*
x10 (Front)
x10 (Back)
x10 (Rotation)
_Note: Forearms are now made of jelly._

_Overall Rating: Again, a really great session in terms of feel. Everything seems dialed in correctly and i'm enjoying doing a bit of hypertrophy training for a change. Haven't mixed it up with intensity techniques for a while. Gonna call it as an 80% again as so far i have no PR's to beat._


----------



## fufu (Jan 6, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Happy New year guys and gals, it's time for another journal! I hate starting a new year in the same journal, feels weird somehow. Here we go...
> 
> So 2011 was a pretty good year for a lot of reasons: I competed a few times, i got some all-time personal records, and i finally managed to perform a successful cut. Unfortunately, it still wasn't as great as i'd hoped in terms of the overall numbers i wanted to hit, and i still have massive problems with staying power on programs.
> 
> ...



Looks good Gaz, go go go!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> - I'm only allowed to do two different programs this year: an off-season one, and a strength peaking one for competition.



Happy New Year to you too, Gaz.  Sounds like you've got a lot of things to look forward to this year.  

As for the over-under line on number of different workout programs, I think I'll go with the over.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2012)

Did 30 mins swimming yesterday for my CV.

Having a day off today, going to watch ice hockey later after work! Looking forward to my workout tomorrow morning!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W3

*_Weight = Scales are still broken. DOH.

_*1. Standing Calve Raises:
*1x20 @ 100kg / 220lbs
1x20 @ 140kg / 308lbs
_Note: Far easier than seated ones. Still burned like shit though, by the end of the second set the reps were terrible, haha. Will do both sets on 130kg / 286lbs next time.
_
*2. 5" Block Deadlifts:*
x5 @ 70kg / 154lbs
x4 @ 90kg / 198lbs
x3 @ 107.5kg / 236.5lbs
x2 @ 125kg / 275lbs
x1 @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs
AMAP @ 125kg / 275lbs = x20
_Note: Put the bar up on 5" blocks. Didn't really know what weight to use for the calculations for these, but this was fine. Maybe a tad light even though its a sticking point - __really focused on pushing the hips through fast.__The stress is all on the lower back and glutes and they were on fire by the end. 

_*3. Barbell Shrugs:
*5x20 @ 120kg / 264lbs
_Note: Forearms got just as good a workout as my traps did. Horrific. Had to seriously chalk up by the end! Think next time i'll drop all the sets back to 100kg / 220lbs and really focus on getting perfect reps. Some were a bit sloppy.

_*4. Leg Press:
*AMAP @ 150kg / 330lbs = x31
_Note: This was hard but not as hard as i could have made it, pussied out a bit at the end there. Will smash this next time for sure.

_*5. Palloff Press:
*3x12 @ 21kg / 46lbs
_Note: By the end of the workout my core was shot to pieces, these were very tough to keep solid._

_Overall Rating: This session took a little bit more tweaking before the sets to find the right weights but it wasn't too bad. I know what to expect next week so i'll be looking to vastly improve on everything! Need to remember that i can always put the weights up if they're too light so err on that side. All in all a solid 80%er._


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2012)

Progress picture time! Prepare for multimedia overload.















































Nearly a decade's worth of pictures! 2003-2011 (these are all in my gallery but fuck it, i like having them here to motivate me!). My hair has also vastly improved over the years with my physique


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gazhole said:


>


 
Don't know if you watch any WWE but you look like Chris Jerico on this one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn impressive progress.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 9, 2012)

Cant believe how skinny you are on the first one! Nice transformation bud!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Oh and...IRONMAG IS GAZHOOOOOOLE!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W4

*_Weight: Must get some scales...looking bigger (and fatter, haha).

_*1. Clean + Strict Press:
*x5 @ 30kg / 66lbs
x4 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
x3 @ 45kg / 99lbs
x2 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x1 @ 60kg / 132lbs
AMAP @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs = x17
_Note: Really enjoyed these. Took a breath after the catch and strict pressed it overhead. Cleans were fast, presses were slow, it's a weird dynamic but i like it a lot. Shoulds got really tired really fast.

_*2. Weighted Pullups:*
x5 @ BW
x5 @ BW + 10kg / 22lbs
x5 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
x5 @ BW + 30kg / 66lbs
x5 @ BW + 40kg / 88lbs
_Note: Boom. Solid pulling here! Lats and arms were pumped to shit even after these low reps. The last rep on the heavy set was just below par but i'm happy.

_*3. Weighted Dips:
*x12 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: 10-12 range was the target for these and i estimated the load pretty well. Will increase it slightly next time. ROM was great._

*4. Barbell Curls:
*5x10 @ 45kg / 99lbs
_Note: They are what they are. Kept them as strict as possible but its as much about the wrists and forearms as the biceps for me will stick at this weight for at least one more session and get a handle on it. Biceps were huge at this stage.

_*5. Grippers:
*x10 @ HG150
x8 @ HG200
x5 @ HG250
_Note: My forearms were really fatigued after the curls so some of these reps were negatives, especially with the left hand.

Overall Rating: Another solid 80% session today! Thats one full run through of all four sessions, the plan now is to increase the weights on accessory if i've topped out the rep range, or beat the reps on any rep out/failure sets before increasing the weight. Smashing the food down me the last two weeks. Feels weird ._


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W5*

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: FUCK. I hate this exercise!_

*2. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 50kg / 110lbs
x4 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x3 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x2 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
x1 @ 102.5kg / 225.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs = x25 (+9 Reps)
_Note: Had my technique really locked in for these. Legs and lungs were on fire by the end. Using the valsalva technique with high reps makes me feel really fucking sick. Awesome set!_

*3. Romanian Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These felt heavier than last time but i did them a lot easier. Weird. Lower back and hams were actually trashed from squats but nailed it anyway._

*4. DB Shrugs:*
5x20 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Slight increases on these too, really felt these in my neck (in a good way). I love shrugs!_

*5. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x20 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs (+5 Reps)
x10 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs (+2 Reps)
x8 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs
_Note: I actually got a pump in my abs, that doesn't happen very often. Was dying at this point._

_Overall Rating: 80% again, though this was edging closer to a great session. beat everything over last week's session and that's how hypertrophy happens. Looking forward to Bench day!_


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Are your legs growing Gaz? I know you said you struggled to make them grow in the past!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Are your legs growing Gaz? I know you said you struggled to make them grow in the past!



Not yet, but i think they will if i keep on like this. Squatting like this is brutal!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

Also, i'm throwing around some ideas about an ebook for GetLifting.

I want it to be an actual useful immediately practical book. Probably won't be any more than 30 pages, but i want those pages to be full of shit people can actually use. Is there anything you guys (and gals?) have read on my website that you've found particularly useful that you'd like to see more of?

The initial plan was to do a strength book, a size book, a getting lean book, and maybe another one full of every program i've ever written as a bonus one with very little talking around the actual plans. More like a big appendix.

But yeah, since you lot are my main audience when i write i thought id get your input on it!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Bulking for idiots was a great article! I'd like to see a focus on lower body training too as that's what most people new to training struggle to get a grasp of!


----------



## fufu (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice RDLs. How wide is your stance on those?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2012)

fufu said:


> Nice RDLs. How wide is your stance on those?



Thanks dude, it's one of the first exercises i ever did so i think i've had more practice on them than most other lifts, lol.

I take a similar stance to my regular deadlift - pretty damn narrow. I don't think my feet are even shoulder width apart.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, it's one of the first exercises i ever did so i think i've had more practice on them than most other lifts, lol.
> 
> I take a similar stance to my regular deadlift - pretty damn narrow. I don't think my feet are even shoulder width apart.



I like to widen my stance on RDL's, as for me it feels like it hits the hamstrings much more!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I like to widen my stance on RDL's, as for me it feels like it hits the hamstrings much more!



I think a lot of it is down to individual lever lengths and stuff, because i literally can't do anything with a wide stance with any sort of weight, and/or i get injured a lot more.

Powerlifting style squats with a wide stance simply don't feel at all good or stable to me. Same with deadlifts - much prefer a narrower stance. Strangely enough i bench with quite a close grip as well, haha.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> I think a lot of it is down to individual lever lengths and stuff, because i literally can't do anything with a wide stance with any sort of weight, and/or i get injured a lot more.



I prefer a shoulder width stance for DLs, but like to go a bit wider for squats.  Think height has anything to do with it?  I'm 6 ft tall.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2012)

Just noticed your progress pics.  You've made some great improvements.    Better haircut, too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2012)

Triple Threat said:


> I prefer a shoulder width stance for DLs, but like to go a bit wider for squats.  Think height has anything to do with it?  I'm 6 ft tall.



It might do, especially if you're tall in the leg more than the torso. And lol, yeah i've had some bad haircuts over the years


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W6*

_Bodyweight: 79.5kg / 174.9lbs_

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
x4 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x3 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x2 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x1 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 75kg / 165lbs = x16 (+1 Rep)
_Note: Jesus, these just don't get any easier. Managed to squeeze out one extra rep though so i can increase the weight and move onto block two! Hoorah! I think the reps are so high that with the pause my triceps fatigue like fuck, could probably get more weight and tank out at the same number of reps..._

*2. BB Rows:*
x10 @ 50kg / 110lbs
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x10 @ 70kg / 154lbs
x10 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x10 @ 85kg / 187lbs
x10 @ 90kg / 198lbs
_Note: Wow, six sets of ten is nuts. Think i might start lighter next time and build up so i do less volume at the higher intensity. Good though, felt sick as hell after this._

*3. Incline DB Bench:*
x20 @ 25kg / 55lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x9+2 @ 25kg / 55lbs
_Note: After the 26 rep fiasco last time i increased the weight and topped out the 15-20 range. Will beat 20 next time then increase the weight again. Second set was hell._

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x15 @ 25kg / 55lbs (+1 Rep)
x8 @ 25kg / 55lbs
_Note: Beat these by one rep over last time, but the second set was one rep lower. Need to beat 15 before increasing the weight. Between these and the inclines i did four sets to failure in about 6 minutes. If i wasn't feeling sick enough before i sure as fuck was now!_

*5. Sledgehammer Levering:*
3x10 @ 6lbs (Front/Rear/Twist)
_Note: Yay, grip! Thank god something easy._

_Overall Rating: Weight is up a few pounds, and i'm breaking ground on all my exercises. Didn't feel as fresh as the squat workout but it's still a solid session. 80%!_


----------



## davegmb (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you got a link for this program your doing Gaz, would like to have a nosey as it looks fun?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2012)

Will PM you the details!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

me to, me to

I think I'm becoming a collector of programs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, it's one of the first exercises i ever did so i think i've had more practice on them than most other lifts, lol.
> 
> I take a similar stance to my regular deadlift - pretty damn narrow. I don't think my feet are even shoulder width apart.



Same here, pretty narrow. I like to keep it that way to get good focus and stretch on the hammies.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2012)

fufu said:


> Same here, pretty narrow. I like to keep it that way to get good focus and stretch on the hammies.



Yeah i find that too. It hurts my hips when i go too wide, moreso even than sumo deadlifts.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> me to, me to
> 
> I think I'm becoming a collector of programs.



PM me your email and i shall enlighten you.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W7

*_Bodyweight: Still 79.5kg today.

_*1. Standing Calve Raises:
*2x20 @ 130kg / 286lbs
_Note: Good weight on these, was heavy enough to be tough but not too heavy.

_*2. 5" Platform Deads:
*x5 @ 70kg / 154lbs
x4 @ 90kg / 198lbs
x3 @ 107.5kg / 236.5lbs
x2 @ 125kg / 275lbs
x1 @ 147.5kg / 324.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 125kg / 275lbs = x25 (+5 Reps)
_Note: Really good today, back was far more solid than last time and i smashed the reps out really fast with a pause at the bottom. Really good set. Grip and glutes were fried.

_*3. BB Shrugs:
*5x20 @ 110kg / 242lbs
_Note: Took the weight down this week and reps were really really good. Still raped my forearms just as much though. Traps are hurting more because the reps were much better.

_*4. Leg Press:
*AMAP @ 150kg / 330lbs = x45 (+14 Reps)
_Note: Holy mother of christ. Lost the ability to hear after this set. Literally, was deaf for about a minute and could barely walk.

_*5. Palloff Press:
*3x12 @ 21kg / 46.2lbs
_Note: Core work. Psoas were cramping all the way through this.

Overall Rating: Another 80%. This was edging towards a +10% though, i felt really strong. Need to push the eating up though, still not doing enough calories. Also keep finding excuses to skip cardio _


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

That is one high rep leg press, that make me feel Ill those high rep sets


----------



## Pony (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a great log... subscribed


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> That is one high rep leg press, that make me feel Ill those high rep sets



It was disgusting. Fun, but disgusting.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2012)

Pony said:


> This is a great log... subscribed



Thanks! Glad to have you along for the ride!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B1,W8*

_Bodyweight: 81kg / 178.2lbs_

*1. BB Clean + Press:*
x5 @ 30kg / 66lbs
x4 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
x3 @ 45kg / 99lbs
x2 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x1 @ 60kg / 132lbs
AMAP @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs = x20 (+3 Reps)
_Note: These were really tough today, have taken the bulk eating up a notch and felt really tired and full thismorning. Didn't help! Every rep past like 8 felt like a grinder. Horrible. Still beat 17 reps though, so at least i get to increase the weight!_

*2. Weighted Pullups:*
x7 @ BW
x7 @ 5kg / 11lbs
x7 @ 10kg / 22lbs
x7 @ 15kg / 33lbs
x7 @ 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Even though it was only an extra two reps per set compared to the 5x5, those reps really add up. Nowhere near the 40kg x 5 i did last week! Crazy. This is why pullups are the best. So hard._

*3. DB Bench:*
x12 @ 35kg / 77lbs
_Note: Alternating these with dips every other session. This was fairly easy comparatively, will increase the weight next time._

*4. BB Curls:*
5x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs
_Note: Switched from a fixed bar to an olympic bar today so took the weight down. Was just as hard because of the thicker grip though, so it's all good._

*5. Grippers:*
x10 @ HG150
x8 @ HG200
x5 @ HG250
_Note: May switch these out for something else like pinch grip because i'm not getting a lot out of them._

_Overall Rating: Bodyweight is up but my guts are suffering with the sudden increase in food after 4 months cutting. Happy with the gains so far but this was the least good session yet on this program, in terms of feel anyway. Still not bad enough to be a -10% because i beat my C+P reps and managed some fair numbers of accessory. Calling it a low 80% but still an 80% nonetheless._


----------



## davegmb (Jan 20, 2012)

Weighted pull ups are strong, if you can add weight to a pull up your strong end of!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

^^ yeah what he said.

So how are you feeling about the new program/bulking diet so far?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Weighted pull ups are strong, if you can add weight to a pull up your strong end of!



It's really odd the difference between 5x5 and 5x7 - i dropped 20kg!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> ^^ yeah what he said.
> 
> So how are you feeling about the new program/bulking diet so far?



Really good, man. Enjoying the change of pace from a pure strength program, yknow?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W9*

_Bodyweight: 80.7kg / 177.5lbs_

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 45kg / 99lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These were actually a lot easier than last time. Still hurt though!_ 

*2. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 55kg / 121lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x4 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x3 @ 80kg / 176lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x2 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x1 @ 105kg / 231lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs = x18
_Note: Feeling good about squats lately, really good. This was a great set. Tekkers went here and there as i fatigued - coming up onto my toes now and then, or back rolling under too much, but for the most part these were great reps._

*3. Romanian Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 135kg / 297lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ 145kg / 319lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Need to start chalking up for these. RDLs take so much longer than regular deads, and you don't have that brief second to reset your grip between reps. Last set was going well but had to put the bar down and reset, and lost all back tightness so rep 5 sucked._

*4. DB Shrugs:*
5x20 @ 40kg / 88lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These are really starting to burn now!_

*5. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x6 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x5 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs 
x4 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: I decided that doing 20 reps with a light weight was pointless if i want strong abs for deadlifting. Ditched the vest and will now be doing them with a plate on my back. This is harder not only because of the weight, but i had to keep extra rigid to stop the plate falling off. Think the position on my upper back puts more stress on the abs too. Fucking felt like it anyway._

_Overall Rating: Not bad, everything is going up. Still don't "feel" workouts earning that +10% status though. Really enjoying this program though! _


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2012)

Also, some gym music i'm listening to atm:

*Beastwars "Damn the Sky"*
New band for me, love when the guitars kick in after the intro.





YouTube Video











*Danko Jones "I Think Bad Thoughts"*
Good old hard rock track, lyrics are fantastic.





YouTube Video











*Gozu "Regal Beagle"*
This one is a constant stoner rock behemoth! Love it!





YouTube Video











*Korn "Narcissistic Cannibal"*
Yeah, everybody is loving this right now. The album is pretty good tbh.





YouTube Video











*Mastodon "Blasteroid"*
More insanity from Mastodon. One of the best albums of 2011, aswell!





YouTube Video











*Revocation "Cradle Robber*
I love me some thrash for failure training.





YouTube Video











*Upon a Burning Body "Donnie Brasco"*
Fast becoming a favourite band, the entire album is fantastic - this song rules for heavy deads. Doesn't get much more angry than this!





YouTube Video











Enjoy!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

Workout looks rough as usual Gaz, will buy that program you sent me a link for this week! Still doing 5/3/1 but always nice to have something in reserve for when I fancy a change!


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2012)

I always use a narrow stance in almost every movement and find it a lot more comfortable too. Wide-stance squats are especially uncomfortable for me and my flexibility is quite good. I bench with a narrow grip too.

Good to see you're still going at it Gaz. You're much stronger than I but we're close in weights now.

Also - 20 rep clean and presses would probably have me passed out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Really good, man. Enjoying the change of pace from a pure strength program, yknow?


 
Yep, that's why the getbodybuilding is going to get mixed in when I'm in the mood for something new. 

There are so many programs out there, I've decided I need to take the easy approach for a bit and just pick a couple and don't "overthink" things.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Workout looks rough as usual Gaz, will buy that program you sent me a link for this week! Still doing 5/3/1 but always nice to have something in reserve for when I fancy a change!



Nice, you won't be disappointed. So far i'm seeing great gains off it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> I always use a narrow stance in almost every movement and find it a lot more comfortable too. Wide-stance squats are especially uncomfortable for me and my flexibility is quite good. I bench with a narrow grip too.
> 
> Good to see you're still going at it Gaz. You're much stronger than I but we're close in weights now.
> 
> Also - 20 rep clean and presses would probably have me passed out.



It seems like wide stance really only works best for tall guys or people using support suits like equipped powerlifters. As a raw shortass narrow works a treat!

Also thanks man, hows your training going? Haven't stopped by your journal for a while.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep, that's why the getbodybuilding is going to get mixed in when I'm in the mood for something new.
> 
> There are so many programs out there, I've decided I need to take the easy approach for a bit and just pick a couple and don't "overthink" things.





I do this a LOT. Really trying to "buy in" to just one program and run with it. Im positive it'll pay off in the long run, need to keep my enthusiasm channelled in the right places, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W10*

_Bodyweight: 80.3kg / 176.6lbs_

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x4 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x3 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x2 @ 80kg / 176lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x1 @ 90kg / 198lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 80kg / 176lbs = x14 (+5kg / 11lbs)
_Note: This was GREAT today. Really had everything locked in, and the reps just kept smooth and in the groove and were fairly easy untill the last one or two. Very happy._

*2. Kroc DB Rows:*
x30 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: FUUUUCK. These destroyed my cardio today, but were piss easy. Great ROM, didn't use as much body english as i could have, and didn't strap up - didn't NEED to!_

*3. Incline DB Bench:*
x17 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x6 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
_Note: This is where the fatigue kicked in, haha. Upped the weight and didn't do too bad on the first set, but the second set was supposed to be at least 8 or 9. Ouch._

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x12 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x8 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
_Note: These were slightly better than the incline press, forearms were bursting out of my skin by now, though. Happy with the technique and the second set was surprisingly good._

*5. Sledgehammer Levering:*
3x10 @ 6lbs (Front/Rear/Twist)
_Note: These felt very strong today, grip is really coming along. May post a video of me tearing a deck of cards in half on the weekend. Did it a little while ago for the first time._

_Overall Rating: Finally a +10% session! This was great, everything is dialled in and i felt really strong today. Fuckin-A!! Gonna be adding in a bit more core and grip in a superset at the end of each workout, as opposed to JUST grip or JUST core. Should be good! 16" forearms here we come._


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W11*

_Bodyweight: 80.4kg today. I don't seem to be getting any heavier, but i feel and look bigger. What gives?_

*1. Standing Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: All the racks were busy so i just deadlifted it and held it while doing the calve raises. Will probably switch between this, having it on my back, and zercher style because calves are fucking boring._

*2. 5" Platform Deads:*
x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs (+10kg / 22lbs)
x4 @ 97.5kg / 214.5lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs) 
x3 @ 115kg / 253lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x2 @ 135kg / 297lbs (+10kg / 22lbs)
x1 @ 152.5kg / 335.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 135kg / 297lbs = x20 (+10kg / 22lbs)
_Note: Honestly these felt fantastic. Cardio was killing me, and grip was burning, but my lower back was solid as a rock and my glutes have clearly adapted to this high rep limited ROM punishment. Great reps._

*3. BB Shrugs:*
5x20 @ 112.5kg / 247.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Find these a lot harder than DB shrugs, but they were still okay._

*4. Leg Press:*
AMAP @ 160kg / 352lbs = x33 (+10kg / 22lbs)
_Note: Meh, good set i suppose. Difficult to get a good rhythm going since i kinda hate machines in general. Was tanked from the rest of the workout and this was very start-stoppy._

*5a. Palloff Press:*
3x12 @ 21kg / 46.2lbs
_Note: Felt pretty strong on these today. May put the weight up next time._

*5b. Three Finger Monkey Hangs:*
3x30sec @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs Vest
_Note: First core/grip superset. Enjoyed it! Haven't done monkey hangs for a while but they got my fingers nice and fatigued._

_Overall Rating: Very nearly a +10% again, would have been if i just judged the first few exercises but overall was just a good 80%er. Need to get on the eating a bit more to push my weight up._


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Platform deads? Is this your stood on the box or the weight is on a box?
If its the later, isn't that just a rack pull?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Platform deads? Is this your stood on the box or the weight is on a box?
> If its the later, isn't that just a rack pull?



The weight is up on 5" boxes.

Its basically a rack pull, but i always find the platform deads have a lot more carry over to proper deadlifts. Think it has something to do with the flex of the bar - in rack pulls the bar is already flexed with the weight, but the block pulls aren't. Your technique will change slightly because of this.

For example, when setting up i pull the slack out of the bar and fall back on my heels as a cue to lift with my hips and not just my back, but you can't do that with rack pulls.

It's also a lot easier to get the right height with blocks. Pin positions in our racks either put it too low, or too high for my liking.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W12*

_Bodyweight: 80.9kg_ / 177.98lbs

*1. BB Clean + Press:*
x5 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x4 @ 40kg / 88lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x3 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x2 @ 55kg / 121lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x1 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 55kg / 121lbs = x20 (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Used a different bar (a proper oly bar) and these felt great. Still killed my cardio and my forearms were pumped to hell, but the cleans were nice and fast. Pressing was strong too, used a much narrower grip and i got a lot more lat support at the bottom._

*2. Weighted Pullups:*
x5 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs
x4 @ BW + 25kg / 55lbs
x3 @ BW + 35kg / 77lbs
x2 @ BW + 45kg / 99lbs
x1 @ BW + 55kg / 121lbs
_Note: Everything except the heavy single were really good. The ROM on that last one was questionable, but was only about 2 inches off and started from a dead hang so i'm quite happy with it. Won't increase these much next time and see if i can get that 55kg more convincing._

*3. Weighted Dips:*
x12 @ BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Still got twelve reps with a little extra weight over last time i did dips. Happy happy._

*4. BB Curls:*
5x10 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: __Curls are curls, nothing much to say about them.

_ *5a. Weighted Situps:*
x14 @ BW + 5kg / 11lbs
x10 @ BW + 5kg / 11lbs
x12 @ BW + 5kg / 11lbs
_Note: Pretty good. Haven't done these for a while.

_*5b. Bottoms-Up Kettlebell Wrist Curls:
*3x10 @ 8kg / 17.6lbs (Back) and 5kg / 11lbs (Forward)
_Note: New grip exercise today and it was great. Such a small movement but so difficult. Basically hold a KB bottoms up, keep your forearm perpendicular to the ceiling, and without letting the handle roll through your hand do a wrist curl movement. Ouch._

_Overall Rating: BW is slowly creeping up. I'm definitely looking bigger and still fairly lean. As for the session, i'm gonna say a good 80%. Things are starting to get easier in general now! Full steam ahead, etc._


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> _Overall Rating: BW is slowly creeping up. I'm definitely looking bigger and still fairly lean. As for the session, i'm gonna say a good 80%. Things are starting to get easier in general now! Full steam ahead, etc._


 
Awesome, sounds like things are moving along nicely.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome, sounds like things are moving along nicely.



Yeah, i'm really enjoying this program. There's a lot going on and it's a whole new kinda of challenge after a lot of singles, doubles, and triples!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W13*

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These are always an exercise in pain tolerance. Cramp, cramp, cramp. _

*2. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 55kg / 121lbs
x4 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
x3 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x2 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
x1 @ 110kg / 242lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs = x23 (+5 Reps)
_Note: Form wasn't quite as smooth as before, hips are pretty tight for some reason. Still great depth though! Really getting on with the high bar style. The "heavy" single was very quick, actually._

*3. Romanian Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 137.5kg / 302.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ 147.5kg / 324.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Chalked up for the heavy sets this week and grip was no problem. My lower back was in absolute pieces after these and the squats, still good reps but that last one was torturous. I'm touching the floor lightly each rep aswell. Hamstring death!_

*4. DB Shrugs:*
5x20 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Neck is starting to fill out now! Veins popping out all over the place during these. Man i love shrugs._

*5a. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x9 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs (+3 Reps)
x4 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs 
x6 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Blood pressure was threatening to push my face off during that first set. Think i held my breath the whole way. Were very slow and controlled. Couldn't actually sit on a couch after the workout without groaning._

*5b. Plate Pinch Toss:*
3x20 @ 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Very similar to block toss but i'm using a plate. Got a good pump in my forearms, and thumb was quite fatigued at the end. Nice exercise._

_Overall Rating: This is always my favourite workout but it's definitely the hardest mentally. Squats, deadlifts, and rollouts really take it out of me. 80% session - solid lifting._


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2012)

Great going on the 23 rep squat. I've bought the e book and working my way through it, like the way he tells you to deload when you need to rather then every 4 weeks like 5/3/1. Who told you about the program?
On another note you are the spitting image of the guy of the Regain For Men advert!!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2012)

A video of your squat sessions would be good too


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Great going on the 23 rep squat.


 
Holy crap, how did I miss that.

I'm dieing by the time I hit 10 on any squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Holy crap, how did I miss that.
> 
> I'm dieing by the time I hit 10 on any squats.



Me too


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Great going on the 23 rep squat. I've bought the e book and working my way through it, like the way he tells you to deload when you need to rather then every 4 weeks like 5/3/1. Who told you about the program?
> On another note you are the spitting image of the guy of the Regain For Men advert!!



Haha, fuck you 

But yeah, thanks man!

It's a great program, isn't it? The book is really to the point without any waffle. Just stuff that works. I honestly can't remember how i found it, lol. Think i got linked there from a few other websites on a blog hunt looking for stuff to read.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

dang! this looks like a beastly program!!!  and weighted pullups with 121 lbs?  CRAP - I'm lucky to do them without weight...LOL


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W14*

_Bodyweight: 81.3kg / 178.86lbs (finally, some fucking weight gain)_

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
x4 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
x3 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
x2 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x1 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 80kg / 176lbs = x15 (+1 Rep)
_Note: Man gains on bench are slow, but a rep is a rep and i think my pausing was more consistent this week. _

*2. Barbell Rows:*
x10 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs) 
x10 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x10 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x10 @ 72.5kg / 159.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x10 @ 82.5kg / 181.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x10 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: UGH. These make me feel really fucking sick. Lower back is still tight from romanians the other day._

*3. Incline DB Bench:*
x20 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (+3 Reps)
x6+2 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
_Note: Awesome! This was great. For some reason still can't get the reps on the second set._

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x15 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (+3 Reps)
x9 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
_Note: Curls for the girls! AC/DC was on the sound system and it helped tremendously._

*5a. BB Upright Rows*
3x15 @ 30kg / 66lbs
_Note: Eh. Try em out every now and then, not really a fan. Forearms got a good workout though._

*5b. Sledgehammer Levering:*
3x10 @ 6lbs (Front/Rear/Twist)
_Note: Not great because of the upright rows. Gonna swap the rows out for some direct neck work. Just playing around with these supersets to be honest._

_Overall Rating: Felt sick all the way through, was constantly out of breath, my entire body was a reservoir of H+ ions, and i loved every freakin second of it. 80%._


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

katt said:


> dang! this looks like a beastly program!!!  and weighted pullups with 121 lbs?  CRAP - I'm lucky to do them without weight...LOL



Thanks katt! Just hope i can get the height more convincing in the future! Took a video of a previous 1RM when i was a tad lighter:






YouTube Video











The ROM is slightly questionable, but bear in mind i barely did any warming up and was on shift behind gym reception. Just wanted to get in on the action


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

hmm couldn't open that vid....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

davegmb said:


> A video of your squat sessions would be good too



I don't have a smartphone anymore but i'll see what i can do next squat session. Doing my rep out with 100kg next time so would be a good one to tape!


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

ok now I got it to work - dang computer....   that was good, yeah more height would be good


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

Jesus i must have hit that workout harder than i thought, i've still got a pump like 6 hours on! Feeling great but christ i'm beat up.

Edit: Lot of blasphemy here. I like it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> I don't have a smartphone anymore but i'll see what i can do next squat session. Doing my rep out with 100kg next time so would be a good one to tape!


 

As I heard a comedian say the other day "I beleive anybody should have a smartphone smarter than they are. " 

Some days I wish I didn't because things were better when I didn't have the stupid electronic leash.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Jesus i must have hit that workout harder than i thought, i've still got a pump like 6 hours on! Feeling great but christ i'm beat up.
> 
> Edit: Lot of blasphemy here. I like it.


Jesus christ you can do better than that.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W15*

_Bodyweight: 82.1kg - creeping up!_ 

*1. Standing Calve Raises:*
1x15 @ 140kg / 308lbs
_Note: Gym was busy today so i just jumped in with a friend who was doing rack pulls. I'll discount this week and do 2x20 with 135kg next time._

*2. 5" Platform Deads:*
x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x4 @ 97.5kg / 214.5lbs 
x3 @ 115kg / 253lbs
x2 @ 135kg / 297lbs
x1 @ 157.5kg / 346.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 135kg / 297lbs = x25 (+5 Reps)
_Note: Cardio was a tad better, still left me around rep 15 though haha. Lower back was agony in the last few reps, glutes were tired so couldn't get the hips through quick enough. Went to the absolute limit._

*3. BB Shrugs:*
5x10 @ 130kg / 286lbs
_Note: Have decided to go heavier and do tens with these since i'm doing 5x20 with DB. Just fancied a change really._

*4. Leg Press:*
AMAP @ 160kg / 352lbs = x50 + x16 (+17 Reps) 
_Note: Had a great rhythm going for the first 25ish reps then the fatigue set in. Managed to get to 35 then kept the legs at extension and did a lot of breathing between triples to get to 50. Took a breather for 30 seconds then dived back in for another 16 to double the 33 reps i had last time. Punishment for skimping on calves earlier._

*5a. Palloff Press:*
3x12 @ 21kg / 46.2lbs
_Note: Definitely increasing the weight next time. Just wanted to be sure._

*5b. Three Finger Monkey Hangs:*
3x30sec @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs Vest
_Note: Man these burned today._

_Overall Rating: Another great 80%er. The weight is starting to pack on now and my traps, forearms, and quads are carrying most of my gains. Bought some more protein which arrived today so i can actually start having more than 200g a day again! Hoorah!_


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to see a friend on here squatting high-bar. They really feel so comfortable to me - no questions about depth, they're always really fast, and you get a great bounce out of the hole if you use your hips right.

Also, great weighted chins. I need to start doing them with weight again. I have gotten up to 40 dead hang chins per workout at bodyweight. But I think the training effect from that is starting to wear off so maybe I'll put some weight on once a week and lower the volume.

Your work capacity is crazy as always.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice progress!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> Good to see a friend on here squatting high-bar. They really feel so comfortable to me - no questions about depth, they're always really fast, and you get a great bounce out of the hole if you use your hips right.
> 
> Also, great weighted chins. I need to start doing them with weight again. I have gotten up to 40 dead hang chins per workout at bodyweight. But I think the training effect from that is starting to wear off so maybe I'll put some weight on once a week and lower the volume.
> 
> Your work capacity is crazy as always.



Thanks dude! Yeah i'm really enjoying squatting high bar. I think i'm just gonna stick with this from now on, i've wanted to for a while but my lower back flexibility just hasn't been good enough. Lots of stretching has finally fixed it somewhat!

Thats a lot of fucking chins, man! Most i've ever done was like 25 with BW. Weighted is going pretty good though.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice progress!



Thanks, it's going well!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W16*

*1. BB Clean + Press:*
x5 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
x4 @ 40kg / 88lbs
x3 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
x2 @ 55kg / 121lbs
x1 @ 65kg / 143lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 55kg / 121lbs = x25 (+5 Reps)
_Note: Didn't let go of the bar this time, even when i took a few breaths between reps. Horrid. Grip was dead, cardio was dead, shoulders and tris stopped working._

*2. Weighted Pullups:*
x5 @ BW
x5 @ BW + 12.5kg / 27.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ BW + 32.5kg / 71.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ BW + 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Tough stuff after those cleans, last set wasn't fantastic but they weren't awful either. Using the really heavy ones just to overload the fuck out of my back._

*3. DB Bench:*
x12 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Not much to say, it was slightly heavier than last time but i still got the reps!_

*4. BB Curls:*
5x10 @ 45kg / 99lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These felt way too easy._

*5a. Plate Neck Curls:*
3x10 @ 10kg / 22lbs
_Note: Craaaaaaaaaamp!_

*5b. Bottoms-Up Kettlebell Wrist Curls:*
3x10 @ 8kg / 17.6lbs (Back) and 5kg / 11lbs (Forward)
_Note: This was good today, hurt a lot less and the ROM was slightly larger. Love this one._

_Overall Rating: This session was a solid 80%er again. Onto the third block of the program now, then will take a week off and run this program again with higher numbers for the main lift._


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2012)

Eating is difficult. That's all for today, folks!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B3,W17*

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 50kg / 110lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Easy as hell. Almost too easy. Got that feeling in my stomach that told me this was going to be a brutal workout. _

*2. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x4 @ 75kg / 165lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x3 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x2 @ 100kg / 220lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x1 @ 112.5kg / 247.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 100kg / 220lbs = x20 (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
_Note: Ouch. Went all the way to the end on these, barely got that last rep. Chest was hurting, upper back was hurting, veins on my neck were touching the mirror three feet away. Couldn't speak at the end. And the best part is - i have to beat this in a mere 10 days. Fantastic set!_

*3. Romanian Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 140kg / 308lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ 150kg / 330lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Had to keep everything super tight for the heavy sets. Abs, lats...valsalva'd the fuck out of these reps, head felt like it was going to come off. After the last set i was 24 minutes into my workout including a short warmup. Good pace!_

*4. DB Shrugs:*
5x20 @ 45kg / 99lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Reps were rapid fire here! Traps are getting pretty good at this shit._

*5a. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x10 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs (+1 Rep)
x6 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs 
x7 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Keeping your glutes tight makes a lot of difference. Only managed one more rep on the first set which is my marker on this exercise, but overall got four extras across the three sets._

*5b. Plate Pinch Toss:*
3x20 @ 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Not much to say! Grippy grip grip._

_Overall Rating: BOOM +10%. Beasted everything in this workout at a great pace, was done about 20 minutes earlier than usual, got a great set of squats, RDL's were strong as fuck, shrugs were fast, rollouts were solid. Best part - i was nowhere near as beat up as i usually am after this workout. Good one!!_


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice work, love some heavy RDLs.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Nice work, love some heavy RDLs.



Thanks man! I do too. Great exercise!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B3,W18*

_Bodyweight: 82.8kg / 182.16lbs_

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x4 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x3 @ 75kg / 165lbs  (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x2 @ 85kg / 187lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x1 @ 95kg / 209lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 85kg / 187lbs = x13 (+5kg / 11lbs)
_Note: Gains are still slow and steady on bench but they're consistent and that's the main thing. Will be shooting for 14 reps next time. Tekkers was good on this, the heavy single was very paused but comfortable as hell._ 

*2. Kroc DB Rows:*
x30 @ 50kg / 110lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs) 
_Note: Great sets on these, very quick and steady reps! Think i pulled my neck though._

*3. Incline DB Bench:*
x15 @ 30kg / 66lbs (+2.5 / 5.5lbs)
x4 @ 30kg / 66lbs
_Note: Horrible. I was dying with this today, second set was hilariously slow._

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs (+2.5 / 5.5lbs)
x6 @ 30kg / 66lbs
_Note: These were better than incline, but they usually are. Biceps are looking good lately._

*5a. BB Upright Rows*
3x15 @ 30kg / 66lbs
_Note: Still unsure about these. Gonna give them a chance though._

*5b. Sledgehammer Levering:*
3x10 @ 6lbs (Front/Rear/Twist)
_Note: So much harder after the upright rows, haha._

_Overall Rating: Blasted through this, and a warmup in under 60 minutes. Shows what you can do when you're in a rush! Felt pumped up though, great workout! 80%er. Still going strong on this program even though there's not a lot left in this first cycle. May just keep going into the next one, not sure yet._


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 13, 2012)

May just keep going onto the next cycle? ADHD kicked in again? I seem to remember you saying that 1 of your goals was to stick to a program longer instead of jumping from 1 to another all the time!!  

Just think of me as the angel on your right shoulder arguing with the ADHD angel on your left!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2012)

Let me elaborate - i don't know whether to continue bulking for another 2 months, or to switch to a strength cycle before cutting. I'll likely play it by ear and see how my bodyfat looks the next few weeks. If i end up cutting i'll have to get on a strength cycle because the shit i'm doing right now just won't fly in a calorie deficit.

But yeah, still on track for two programs. I already have them both!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks good in here. Whatcha gonna do for your stength cycle?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 14, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Looks good in here. Whatcha gonna do for your stength cycle?



It's the strength cycle written by the same guy who did this one. Its actually very similar. For the main exercises you do the 5,4,3,2,1 and then two more heavier singles. Every 3rd week you do a back off set and rep out to gauge your progress. Other than that it's just a lot more cut back in terms of accessory work so you can recover easier.


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 14, 2012)

eh!! Cutting sucks! I prefer to do my cutting in winter, find it to hard during summer with the constant bbqing and knocking back beers especially when its hot.

What weight do you work off for each set?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 14, 2012)

yeksetm said:


> eh!! Cutting sucks! I prefer to do my cutting in winter, find it to hard during summer with the constant bbqing and knocking back beers especially when its hot.
> 
> What weight do you work off for each set?



Cutting doesn't just suck, it sucks balls. Great when you finish, but damn do i feel so much better eating food again.

The percentages for each set vary but generally it works up from 40% to 80% then down to 70% for the back off. Each block adds like 5%. The weeks within the block are the same except the heavy single gets heavier each week (unless i stall on the back off set).


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

30 reps with 50kg db on rows is mighty impressive


----------



## yeksetm (Feb 15, 2012)

Gaz, when you did your cut what Macros were you running? How extreme were you with weighing food? I know from personal experience that my wife hated the fact that I would make her weigh everything when she cooked.

On a side note, I finally invested in a proper 7 foot olympic BB and 300kg of Olympic rubber plates.  Had been using a thin ass 6 ft bar from my local sports store.  The difference in weight between the 2 bars has significantly dropped my numbers, also the length of the new bar has taken some time to get used to, as the weight is further away from me.  Have noticed that I really need to concentrate on using my core to stabalize when squating.  

Chhers


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

yeksetm said:


> Gaz, when you did your cut what Macros were you running? How extreme were you with weighing food? I know from personal experience that my wife hated the fact that I would make her weigh everything when she cooked.
> 
> On a side note, I finally invested in a proper 7 foot olympic BB and 300kg of Olympic rubber plates.  Had been using a thin ass 6 ft bar from my local sports store.  The difference in weight between the 2 bars has significantly dropped my numbers, also the length of the new bar has taken some time to get used to, as the weight is further away from me.  Have noticed that I really need to concentrate on using my core to stabalize when squating.
> 
> Chhers



It's definitely worth the investment though. Bumper plates are awesome, too.

For my cut i pretty much detailed everything i did in this article on my site:

getlifting.info » Get Lean (Like a Boss)

In terms of the weighing - i tracked everything i ate every day for four months. After a while i could do everything by sight rather than using a scales simply because i was eating the same set of meals all the time. It's worth weighing at the start because it's hard knowing exactly what 100g of oats looks like.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

davegmb said:


> 30 reps with 50kg db on rows is mighty impressive



Thanks man! This is as heavy as our dumbells go so i'm going to have to add reps now, haha. Shooting for 50 going up in 5 reps every week.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B2,W19*

_Bodyweight: 82.4kg_

*1. Standing Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 135kg / 297lbs
_Note: These felt really heavy for some reason. Getting towards the week off i think._

*2. 5" Platform Deads:*
x5 @ 90kg / 198lbs (+10kg / 22lbs)
x4 @ 107.5kg / 236.5lbs (+10kg / 22lbs) 
x3 @ 125kg / 275lbs (+10kg / 22lbs)
x2 @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
x1 @ 160kg / 352lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
AMAP @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs = x18 (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)
_Note: This was very tough. Good set and my cardio for this sort of shit is getting better but it's a lot of weight to move for that number of reps._

*3. BB Shrugs:*
5x10 @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Like doing BB shrugs with lower reps, was a good call to change it._

*4. Leg Press:*
AMAP @ 170kg / 374lbs = x40 (+10kg / 22lbs) 
_Note: Pretty solid set on these today. Paused a bit near the end but nothing too long. Great!_

*5. Front Neck Curls:*
3x10 @ 10kg / 22lbs
_Note: Necky neck neck._

*6. Palloff Press:*
3x12 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs
_Note: Ugh, that extra two kilos makes a shitload of difference, apparently._

_Overall Rating: 80% session. Still hitting the weights and emerging victorious. Feeling more fatigued in general, though, so i'm looking forward to my week off once this block is finished. Five more workouts to go  love this program, it's kicking ass!_


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

Also just FYI about general crap.

Started a new part time job to go with my other part time job. Have also picked up extra shifts so I won't have a day off during all of Feb and most of March. It's good but I keep forgetting what day it is. Very convenient for training, though. Will probs do some CV/grip tomorrow.

Writing another big article on fat loss diet/training geared towards ladies. About halfway done with that one so watch getlifting.info for that one. Also writing the third part of the "Get Gripped" series, this one deals with building up wrist strength. Have it all written up, just need to take some videos. Really wish i had a smartphone again!

Other than that, life is good. Time for food.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 16, 2012)

So you're basically working up to a max, then backing off and doing a burnout set?  Pretty interesting.

Also what do you think about platform deads v. snatch grip deads? I usually do the latter and I think they have a lot of the same benefits, but I think upper back strength might be more limiting when using the snatch grip. Maybe I'll throw in some deads off a platform.

I know DeFranco has his athletes do trap bar deads off a platform.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> So you're basically working up to a max, then backing off and doing a burnout set?  Pretty interesting.
> 
> Also what do you think about platform deads v. snatch grip deads? I usually do the latter and I think they have a lot of the same benefits, but I think upper back strength might be more limiting when using the snatch grip. Maybe I'll throw in some deads off a platform.
> 
> I know DeFranco has his athletes do trap bar deads off a platform.



I'll work up to a "heavy" single in terms of the rest of the weights. The way i understand it is that the single is the test and the burnout set is the builder. It's also an interesting concept of an "over-warmup".

You're warming up to a load that's heavier than your true working set, since you're doing that increased load at a low enough volume for it not to affect subsequent sets, but the neural stimulation is still there - it requires a greater muscle/neural recruitment to lift that 352lbs than it did for 313lbs for one rep.

I've noticed that the second set at the x2 rep weight (today it was 313lbs) always seems way lighter than the first set. Always. I think this is a major thing that makes this program work.

I really like platform deads. They're at a height that's a sticking point for me in the deadlift. At lighter weights it's not a problem because it's light enough to get sufficient momentum from the floor to push past it, but using maximal weights i can't get that momentum. Starting from the sticking point has really helped with that. When i maxed out at the sticking point before this cycle 180kg was my 1RM compared to 210kg in regular deads.

I honestly haven't done snatch grip deads as a main lift in a program so i can't really comment on how they compare. I do like SG deads though, and i think they're awesome for grip strength. They kinda feel like deficit deads in terms of the actual pull since you naturally have to get lower to start the lift. Good exercise!

Damn that's a lot of writing.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2012)

*Bonus Workout #1

**1. Steady State CV:*
15:00 Stationary Bike (100RPM, HR > 150)
_Note: BOOOORING._

*2. Pinch Grip:*
10sec @ 25kg / 55lbs
5sec @ 40kg / 88lbs
10sec @ 35kg / 77lbs
2x3 @ 40kg / 88lbs
_Note: We have some new metal 2.5kg plates in the gym so i jumped on the chance to do proper pinching again. This felt awesome. Fucking hard, but still awesome._

*3. BB Finger Curls:
*x8 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x7 @ 90kg / 198lbs
x5 @ 100kg / 220lbs
_Note: Great exercise, let the bar sit in my fingertips for a few seconds before closing it up again._

*4. Bottoms Up KB Wrist Curls:
*x10 @ 8kg / 17.6lbs (Backwards)
x10 @ 5kg / 11lbs (Forwards)
x10 @ 12kg / 26.4lbs (Sidewards)
_Note: These are tough but getting easier every time i do them. Did a side set this time and it was really good._

*5. Plate 360's:
*x25 @ 2.5kg / 5.5lbs (Clockwise)
x25 @ 2.5kg / 5.5lbs (Counter Clockwise)
_Note: Actually the most painful of the lot haha. Did half of each set between my index and middle and the other half between my middle and ring._


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B3,W20*

_BW = 83.7kg / 184.14lbs - wooooooooooo_

*1. BB Clean + Press:*
x5 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x4 @ 45kg / 99lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x3 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x2 @ 60kg / 132lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
x1 @ 70kg / 154lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs) (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 60kg / 132lbs = x16 (+5kg / 11lbs)
_Note: These weren't as good as i'd hoped, coming to the end of this cycle. It's getting tough now!_

*2. Weighted Pullups:*
x7 @ BW
x7 @ BW + 7.5kg / 16.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x7 @ BW + 12.5kg / 27.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x7 @ BW + 17.5kg / 38.5.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x7 @ BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Tough! Weighted chins are terrifyingly hard. Reps were strong though and the last set was actually better than the one before it._

*3. Weighted Dips:*
x12 @ BW + 25kg / 55lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Good solid reps._ 

*4. BB Curls:*
5x10 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These were easy last week but tough today. Forearms were shot._

*5. Face Pulls:*
3x10 @ 26kg / 57.2lbs
_Note: Fun, i like face pulls._

*6. Hanging Leg Raises:*
3x12 @ BW
_Note: Mother of fuck every damn exercise was a grip exercise today, haha._

_Overall Rating: On the lower end of the 80% today. Things are starting to wind down. Got another week or so then i'm done with this cycle. Gonna change a few things for the next one to keep it fresh! Happy with the bodyweight gains, though. Shoulders are looking great._


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B3,W21*

_BW - 82.7kg / 182lbs_

*1. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs 
x4 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x3 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
x2 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x1 @ 117.5kg / 258.5lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 100kg / 220lbs = x21 (+1 Rep)
x1 @ 120kg / 264lbs
x1 @ 125kg / 275lbs
x1 @ 130kg / 286lbs
x1 @ 140kg / 308lbs
x1 @ 145kg / 319lbs
_
Overall Rating: That's it for today. Really fucking tired and not terribly motivated at the moment. Since this is the last wave on this program i'm gonna beat my rep-out by one rep only, then do five singles working up fairly heavy just to see how shit is feeling and to hell with the accessory. Really enjoyed this as it goes, the rep out set was hellish and took ages. The last 6 reps had a lot of deep breathing between them, haha. Heavy singles felt great though actually and the top set is only 15kg / 33lbs below my previous ATG 1RM (about 90%) and still went up really fast. Looking forward to a week off._


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2012)

You must be feeling alot better about your squat nowadays? My squat has a long way to go to catch up my deads.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2012)

It's going pretty good. Still a lot of work to do on it before i'm happy. I want to get 180kg to this depth, i got it to parallel before but that's just not good enough!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2012)

NOTE TO SELF - don't fuck about so much. You're doing well.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

^^^ haha


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2012)

Gonna do bench today. LETS FUCK SHIT UP.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 26, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C1,B3,W22*

*1. Paused Bench:*
x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
x4 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x3 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x2 @ 85kg / 187lbs
x1 @ 100kg / 220lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
AMAP @ 85kg / 187lbs = x13
x1 @ 105kg / 231lbs
x1 @ 110kg / 242lbs
x1 @ 117.5kg / 258.5lbs


_Overall Rating: Phew, i'm actually done now i think. Pulled something in my upper back doing this on friday as i typically do maxing out on bench, haha. Got the same number on my rep out as i did last time. The singles were well paused and the heavy one is an all time paused bench PR and only 5kg / 11lbs under my non-paused bench PR plus i went to failure on the rep out set prior to it so I've no doubt I'm stronger than before. Time for a week off to recover, then straight back at it._


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 2, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Progress picture time! Prepare for multimedia overload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's swell bro! I think the most improvement is the hair though. Good work!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks man, and lol - yeah i hate my hair.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W23*

_BW - 83kg / 182.6lbs_
_Time - 1:40_

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Strict Military Press:*
x5 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
x4 @ 35kg / 77lbs
x3 @ 40kg / 88lbs
x2 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
x1 @ 55kg / 121lbs
AMAP @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs = x13
_Note: Feet together, no leaning back, completely erect posture throughout. These are absolutely insane. Delts were fried despite the stupid baby weights._

*2. Weighted Chins:*
x5 @ BW
x5 @ BW + 10kg / 22lbs
x5 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
x5 @ BW + 30kg / 66lbs
x5 @ BW + 40kg / 88lbs
_Note: That's more like it! These were pretty good - all from a dead hang. Gonna keep the weights the same and just try get better at them._

*3. Behind The Neck Push Jerks:*
x12 @ 60kg / 132lbs
_Note: Really enjoyed these. Smashed my upper back, traps, delts, tris, and forearms._

*4. Barbell Curls:*
5x10 @ 50kg / 110lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Wrist keeps popping a bit on these so i'm playing around with thumb position._

*5a. Neck Crunches:*
3x10 @ 10kg / 22lbs
_Note: Lets get yoked!_

*5b. Hub Holds:*
3xFail @ 2.5kg / 5.5lbs
_Note: Thumbs were worked really hard. Got about 30-40sec each set. Lefty was a little behind, as always. More LHJO needed._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: First session back, was a solid 80% session. This session has had the most changes from the last cycle, most other things are exactly the same. Made the changes to develop my shoulders a bit more. Rotator cuff has been playing up but was good today, had two sports massages last week when i was off training and i'm not benching for another week so fingers crossed. IM BACK BABY!!!_


----------



## davegmb (Mar 5, 2012)

Chins are really strong Gaz


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man, and lol - yeah i hate my hair.



That's some great bulking! Excellent lats, great shoulders and forearms! 

Other points - time for a cut, and chest needs more emphasis.

The hair is also a tremendous improvement.

You ever consider competing?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Chins are really strong Gaz



Thanks man! How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> That's some great bulking! Excellent lats, great shoulders and forearms!
> 
> Other points - time for a cut, and chest needs more emphasis.
> 
> ...



Thanks dude! That last picture was post cut. From 202 to 178 in the first picture, then at 171 in the second. I eventually got down to 168 but didn't get a picture, haha:












Currently bulked up a bit to 183 again, and will be doing another cut after another 8 weeks bulking. Mainly for my wedding, lol.

I've competed in strongman and was supposed to do a powerlifting comp in Feb (which is what i really wanna compete at - i love PL) but real life stuff happened.

I know a few competitive bodybuilders, but it's not for me right now. Maybe somewhere down the line i'll do one but i just wanna get strong as hell and do some PL atm.

Chest as always been a weak point for me, my benching is all triceps. I've been doing a bit more in the way of chest work lately and it seems to be filling out a bit. I'll see if i can get some pics at some point!


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 7, 2012)

I can tell you like deadlifting haha.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W24*

_BW - 82kg / 180.4lbs_
_Time - 1:40_

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility*

*1. Standing DB Calve Raises:
*2x20 @ 50kg / 110lbs
_Note: Calvy calves. Good start to the workout._

*2. 5" Block Deadlifts:*
x5 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x4 @ 95kg / 209lbs
x3 @ 115kg / 253lbs
x2 @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs
x1 @ 152.5kg / 335.5lbs
AMAP @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs = x25
_Note: __As in the last cycle these were done off 5" blocks, each rep was allowed to go dead so no bouncing. Did my warmups as speed/DE deadlifts this time, even the single was really quick. The working set was awesome - did the whole set with a double overhand grip._

*3. BB Power Shrugs:*
x10 @ 180kg / 396lbs
4x10 @ 190kg / 418lbs
_Note: __YEAAAAAAAH i love power shrugs. Traps are fried._ _Probably the only exercise I feel there's a benefit to using straps. Will do all the sets at 190kg next week.
_ 
*4. Leg Press:*
x45 @ 170kg / 374lbs (+5 Reps)
_Note: Ugh...i hate this but i think it helps a lot with squat DOMS._

*5a. Palloff Press:*
3x12 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs
_Note: Tensing your stomach muscles when you feel sick is fun!_

*5b. Sledgehammer Levering:*
3x10 @ 6lbs
_Note: Boom, grip etc._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: 80%. Enjoyed this even though the gym was packed. Couple of friends were doing sick deadlifts right next to me so that cleared a bit of space around us. One of them got 290kg / 638lbs. AWESOME. Back to my workout - great one. Felt really fast and strong._


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> I can tell you like deadlifting haha.



Best exercise ever 

Have put regular deads on my squat day as accessory instead of RDLs now. Enjoying the block pulls as main lift right now.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looking good Gaz



Thanks dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W25*

_BW: 81.9kg / 180.18lbs
Time: Long. Day off work so had time for more stretching._

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
x4 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
x3 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x2 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x1 @ 85kg / 187lbs
AMAP @ 75kg / 165lbs = x18 (+2 Reps)
_Note: Rotator cuff was a little iffy but it held out nicely. Since this is the first week back my hips are incredibly inflexible so it was tough to get good drive with the legs. Got a 2 rep PR since the last time I repped out on that weight though, so we're on the up!_

*2. BB Rows:*
x10 @ 45kg / 99lbs
x10 @ 55kg / 121lbs
x10 @ 65kg / 143lbs
x10 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x10 @ 85kg / 187lbs
x10 @ 95kg / 209lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Lower back and traps still hurting from deads so these were...interesting. Good sets though!_

*3. Standing DB Press:*
x20 @ 20kg / 44lbs
x10 @ 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Because of the rotator issue i'm stripping a lot of the chest work out and doing overhead instead. Gives me an excuse to build some sick delts at least._

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x15 @ 30kg / 66lbs (+3 Reps)
x9 @ 30kg / 66lbs
_Note: Smashed these right out. Awesome._

*5a. Neck Crunches:*
3x12 @ 10kg / 22lbs (+2 Reps/Set)
_Note: Felt good. It's just neck. Noticing some improvements in girth though (snicker)._

*5b. Pinch Holds:*
x28sec @ 30kg / 66lbs
x26sec @ 30kg / 66lbs
x29sec @ 30kg / 66lbs
_Note: I have so much love for metal plates, you have no idea how much i enjoy "proper" pinching._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: Third workout back and despite the rotator cuff thing, and the fact i'm tight as fuck all over, this is definitely a +10% session already. Smoked the Bench, maxed out OH Press and Curls, Rows were fast and strong, and increased the grip/neck accessory a tad from last time i did those things. Felt strong all over today._


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W26*

_BW: 82.4kg / 181.28lbs
Time: 1hr 50min_

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x20 @ 60kg / 132lbs
_Note: Just doing these with plates on my lap now rather than the machine. Held each rep at the top for a second._

*2. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x4 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
x3 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x2 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
x1 @ 107.5kg / 236.5lbs
AMAP @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs = x25 
_Note: Last time i repped out at this weight i only got 23 reps so very happy with this set._ 

*3. Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs
x5 @ 152.5kg / 335.5lbs
_Note: Have switched RDLs to proper deads to get some more carryover from the block pulls to lifting off the floor. Haven't done anything heavy in proper deads for a while. These were good._

*4. Farmer's Walks:*
20mtr @ 65kg / 143lbs
20mtr @ 85kg / 187lbs
20mtr @ 85kg / 187lbs
20mtr @ 95kg / 209lbs
_Note: Recently moved the gym around so have a bit more space. Will be taking advantage by putting more farmers/yoke/carries into my program. Forgot how brutal farmers are._

*5. Farmer's Shrugs:*
5x15 @ 65kg / 143lbs
_Note: Another benefit of getting the farmers walks out is i can do "dumbell" shrugs heavier than our dumbells go up to. Boom!_

*6. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x11 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs (+1 Rep)
x4 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs 
_Note: Solid exercise. _

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: 80%. Really really good session. Spent the entire weekend helping with gym remodelling including carrying treadmills up a flight of stairs etc. Pretty much roundback lifting close to my deadlift 1rm, and walking with it on and off for 5 hours. Surprised my back managed this shit today!_


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice job gaz, training is looking good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn and I'm sitting here hating the idea of the 20 rep sets in the gbb routine. 

Looks like some great workouts though, if you get a chance can you look over my exercise selection for my getbodybuilding routine that I'm starting next week.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> It's the strength cycle written by the same guy who did this one. Its actually very similar. For the main exercises you do the 5,4,3,2,1 and then two more heavier singles. Every 3rd week you do a back off set and rep out to gauge your progress. Other than that it's just a lot more cut back in terms of accessory work so you can recover easier.



who wrote it/what program?

sorry just stopped in to see how things were, didnt want to read all 5 pages lol.  i do like the goals, i'll be competing in powerlifting this fall at florida state university! i'll try and make the 181lb class.  and you look good man, lots of dense muscle


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, i'm still training just havent had chance to post them yet!

Premier: The program is written by a strong raw dude called Paul Carter, his blog is over at LIFT-RUN-BANG, where you can pick up the ebooks about it all. Really really good stuff. No bull, just simple basic shit that works. When you gonna be competing? Hows training looking for it?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W27*


_BW - 81.7kg / 179.8lbs_
_Time - 1:40_

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Strict Military Press:*
x5 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
x4 @ 35kg / 77lbs
x3 @ 40kg / 88lbs
x2 @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
x1 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
AMAP @ 47.5kg / 104.5lbs = x15 (+2 Reps)
_Note: _Felt a lot stronger on these, and my delts look fuller already!

*2. Weighted Chins:*
x7 @ BW
x7 @ BW + 5kg / 11lbs
x7 @ BW + 10kg / 22lbs
x7 @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs
x7 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Five sets of seven is insane and disgusting. _

*3. BTN Push Jerks:*
x12 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: These are awesome. Way faster and smoother than last time - especially on the way down._

*4. Barbell Curls:*
5x10 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Pulled my trap on these, had to take about ten mins foam rolling before the last two sets._

*5. Kelso Shrugs:*
x28 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
x23 @ 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
_Note: This made my traps feel a bit better._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: __80% session here! Was having trap issues last week and kept pulling them and straining them a lot for some reason. Good workout though, really enjoying the BTN jerks._


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W28*

_BW - 82.1kg / 180.6lbs_

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility,* *BB Complex*

*1. Standing DB Calve Raises:
*2x22 @ 50kg / 110lbs (+2 Reps/Set)
_Note: Yawn.
_
*2. 5" Block Deadlifts:*
x5 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x4 @ 95kg / 209lbs
x3 @ 115kg / 253lbs
x2 @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs
x1 @ 157.5kg / 346.5lbs
AMAP @ 132.5kg / 291.5lbs = x28 (+3 Reps)
_Note: __Oh my christ. At the end of this set the back of my head was pumping blood so hard it actually hurt with every beat. Luckily i was hyperventilating so much i could barely feel it._

*3. BB Power Shrugs:*
x10 @ 140kg / 308lbs
x10 @ 180kg / 396lbs
3x10 @ 190kg / 418lbs
_Note:__ Was careful with these, but still pretty good. May do five tens on 180kg next time and get more power behind it.
_ 
*4. Leg Press:*
x23 @ 180kg / 396lbs (+10kg / 22lbs)
_Note:_ _Leg press is starting to get really fucking tough now. Happy with this set though._

*5. Palloff Press:*
3x12 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs
_Note:_ _CORREEE._

*6. Sledgehammer Levering:*
3x10 @ 6lbs
_Note:_ _GRRRRRRIIIP._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: 80% again. Traps managed to hold out surprisingly, was careful on the shrugs all the same, haha._


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W29*

_BW: 81.4kg / 179lbs
_
*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
x4 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
x3 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x2 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x1 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
AMAP @ 75kg / 165lbs = x17 (-1 Reps)
_Note: __Oh dear oh dear!! Haha. Since the last bench session was a +10% this is probably fine, 18 reps was a big jump for bench. I've been going through some personal stuff the last week or two and that doesn't help. Still went to the limit and this is still a rep above my max reps at this weight in the last cycle. Will have to stick at 75kg for another week._

*2. Kroc DB Rows:*
x35 @ 50kg / 110lbs (+5 Reps)
_Note: Felt like dying after these. So tough._

*3. Standing DB Press:*
x18 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x8 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
_Note: The kroc rows finished me and going to failure on these was horrible, It really was 100% failure too. Havent felt this sick since doing HIT._

*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x13 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x7 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
_Note: Again. Just mentally and physically fucked by this point._

*5. Neck Harness:*
2x15 @ 8kg / 17.6lbs (Front)
2x15 @ 6kg / 13.2lbs (Back)
_Note: Wheee neck harness fun. Feels a little like S+M._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: __Another 80% session. Traps were feeling a tad better by now. Bit dissapointed with bench but no worries, get it next time!!!_


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W30*

_BW: 81.5kg / 179.3lbs
_
*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. ATG High Bar Squats:*
x5 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x4 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
x3 @ 80kg / 176lbs
x2 @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
x1 @ 110kg / 242lbs
AMAP @ 92.5kg / 203.5lbs = x26 (+1 Rep) 
_Note: Was feeling exhausted from work yesterday so this set was terrible. Got an extra rep but jesus...they were basically breathing squats, set took ages and reps were really dirty._

*2. Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 145kg / 319lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ 155kg / 341lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Deads were nice and fast, though glutes were shot from the squats. Pulling from the floor feels a lot stronger._

*3. Farmer's Shrugs:*
5x15 @ 65kg / 143lbs
_Note: Kept these the same this week because of trap issues. Made sure everything was strict and controlled.
_
*4. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x12 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs (+1 Rep)
x4 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
x5 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
_Note: Creeping up._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: 80%er. Squats felt like shit but everything else was passable. This was on the low end of 80% for sure. May do paused squats from now on the get the reps a bit lower._


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay, so a rundown. In 30 workouts so far this year, this is what i've managed to progress the most:


*BW* - 78kg / 171.6lbs -> 81.5kg / 179.3lbs (+3.5kg / 7.7lbs)

*ATG Squat -* 87.5kg / 192.5lbs x 16 -> 92.5kg / 203.5lbs x 26 (+5kg / 11lbs AND +10 Reps)

*5" Block Deadlift* - 125kg / 275lbs x 20 -> 132.5kg / 291.5lbs x 28 (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs AND +8 Reps)

*Paused Bench* - 75kg / 165lbs x 15 -> 75kg / 165lbs x 17 (+2 Reps)

*Kroc Rows* - 45kg / 99lbs x 30 -> 50kg / 110lbs x 35 (+5kg / 11lbs AND +5 Reps)

*DB Hammer Curls* - 25kg / 55lbs x 14 -> 32.5kg / 71.5lbs x 13 (+7.5kg / 16.5lbs)There are many many other things but these are the most obvious. I've also not put on a huge amount of fat (can still see abs!). Fuckin-a.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2012)

Increases in strength and endurance.  no significant increase in fat. 

What more can anyone ask for?

Totally awesome Fucking job.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Premier: The program is written by a strong raw dude called Paul Carter, his blog is over at LIFT-RUN-BANG, where you can pick up the ebooks about it all. Really really good stuff. No bull, just simple basic shit that works. When you gonna be competing? Hows training looking for it?



training is good, ive been on westside bb for about 8 weeks or so. ive already taken a week off in that time though, and i might need to take another soon. too much school work, and i leave for some specialized military training in a few weeks.  i should be able to take home a state record in at least one of the lifts.

Sunday, October 21, 2012-- 9th Annual USAPL Southeastern USA Regional Open Championships  is the meet


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Increases in strength and endurance.  no significant increase in fat.
> 
> What more can anyone ask for?
> 
> Totally awesome Fucking job.



Thanks man!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2012)

PreMier said:


> training is good, ive been on westside bb for about 8 weeks or so. ive already taken a week off in that time though, and i might need to take another soon. too much school work, and i leave for some specialized military training in a few weeks.  i should be able to take home a state record in at least one of the lifts.
> 
> Sunday, October 21, 2012-- 9th Annual USAPL Southeastern USA Regional Open Championships  is the meet



Nice!  Good luck dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B2,W31*

_BW - 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
Time - 1:40
_
*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex
*
*1. Strict Military Press:*
x5 @ 30kg / 66lbs
x4 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
x3 @ 45kg / 99lbs
x2 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x1 @ 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
AMAP @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs = x11
_Note: Really is a brutal exercise. That last rep was ridiculosuly slow._

*2. Weighted Chins:
*5 x BW
4 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
3 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
2 x BW + 35kg / 77lbs
1 x BW + 50kg / 110lbs
_Note: Heavy single was quite good, the others were perfect. Did a 10 sec negative after the single.
_
*3. BTN Push Jerks:*
x12 @ 65kg / 143lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Going well on this exercise. Really enjoying it. Want to work up to bodyweight for 10 reps on this over this program._

*4. Snatch Grip High Pulls:*
3x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs
_Note: New exercise for this workout, fancied doing something else for the upper back. Enjoyed these, actually made my shoulders feel nice and loose after.
_
*5. Neck Harness:
*2x15 @ 8kg / 17.6lbs (Front)
2x15 @ 6kg / 13.2lbs (Back)
2x15 @ 3kg / 6.6lbs (Sides)
_Note: Before this i didn't think it was possible to get a pump in your neck. It's an odd feeling.
_
*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: Another good session at 80%. This felt fairly comfortable but it's not a +10% simply because i know the nature of this session is a little easier than the others. The weights i'm using simple aren't heavy enough to fuck me up during the session, it's the individual muscles that end up battered a few hours later. Upper back is sore as hell already._


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks like your happy with the program then, never known you stick with one so long ha


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 26, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Best exercise ever
> 
> Have put regular deads on my squat day as accessory instead of RDLs now. Enjoying the block pulls as main lift right now.



Agreed deads are f-in amazing. But Gaz, really? On squat day? That's taxing as hell isnt it?
And where's the guys ebooks? I cant see any on his site.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I like to deadlift on my heavy squat day too because I feel like it gives me the most time to recover for the next heavy squat day.  You have to get used to it and you won't put up the same DL numbers as you would if you put them in their own workout, but after awhile it's not so bad.

Gaz, what do you think would be your max push jerk? And do you do them off blocks or out of a rack?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, I see where that could be a plus. Good point GT.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Looks like your happy with the program then, never known you stick with one so long ha



Lol, the last one that stayed the course was 5/3/1 and this is incredibly similar so yeah


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Agreed deads are f-in amazing. But Gaz, really? On squat day? That's taxing as hell isnt it?
> And where's the guys ebooks? I cant see any on his site.



In addition to what gtbmed said about recovery, i'm also trying to fix my deadlifts by doing block pulls from a low height. It's a sticking point so i'm focusing on pulling from that height, but they're useless if i don't keep pulling from the floor so im doing both of them to get as much carry over as possible.

Plus i just really like deadlifts 

On that site the programs are under "Philosophy..." tab at the top. They're like $15 for both programs, and you get a pdf and spreadsheet from both so it's a pretty good deal!

You got any new ebooks lately?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> Well I like to deadlift on my heavy squat day too because I feel like it gives me the most time to recover for the next heavy squat day.  You have to get used to it and you won't put up the same DL numbers as you would if you put them in their own workout, but after awhile it's not so bad.
> 
> Gaz, what do you think would be your max push jerk? And do you do them off blocks or out of a rack?



Yeah, this ^

Deads are damn tough after maxing on squats, though, haha.

I do all my overhead out of the rack atm. Wish we had high blocks for jerking - that's be sweet!! I've never maxed on BTN jerks, but the most i've put overhead in regular push jerks is 90kg / 198lbs. I'm almost certain i could do more now. An old goal of mine is to put 100kg overhead somehow so i'm shooting for that with BTN at least.

What about you? Do you have blocks at your gym?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> In addition to what gtbmed said about recovery, i'm also trying to fix my deadlifts by doing block pulls from a low height. It's a sticking point so i'm focusing on pulling from that height, but they're useless if i don't keep pulling from the floor so im doing both of them to get as much carry over as possible.
> 
> Plus i just really like deadlifts
> 
> ...



I'll check it out later in the day. 
I bought the Wendler second ed of 531, nicely updated and worth the read. Other than that, the Metroflex book which I friggin love. It should carry me out to the clean calorie surplus where I'll try to gain some more size and power. but I'm going to slim down on the days worked to a three day.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B2,W32*

_BW - 81.5kg - Fucking weight is up and down like a hooker on a cock._
_Time - Loooong. Had some extra time today so did a LOT of stretching and rolling.
_
*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Standing DB Calve Raises:*
2x24 @ 50kg / 110lbs (+2 Reps/Set)
_Note: Calves are actually starting to look as if they exist._

*2. 4" Block Deadlifts:
*x5 @ 85kg / 187lbs
x4 @ 105kg / 231lbs
x3 @ 125kg / 275lbs
x2 @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs
x1 @ 162.5kg / 357.5lbs
AMAP @ 142.5kg / 313.5lbs = x22
_Note: This was a great set. We've made some actual wooden deadlift blocks topped with rubber matting in the gym now, and they're great. Took the height of the block down to 4" now and the speed at the bottom of the rep is a lot slower. Still managed to get 4 more reps over my previous PR of 18 at this weight, with an extra inch of ROM. BOOM.
_
*3. BB Power Shrugs:*
5x10 @ 180kg / 396lbs
_Note: Shrugs were a lot better at this weight.
_
*4. Leg Press:*
x26 @ 180kg / 396lbs (+3 Reps)
_Note: Gonna stick with this weight untill i beat 30 reps. Gonna be tough though._

*5. Sandbag Sprints:
*4x40mtr @ 75kg / 165lbs
_Note: Good fun, this. Worked up a head of steam and sprinted as fast as i could bearhugging our sandbag.
_
*6. Palloff Press:*
2x12 @ 26kg / 57.2lbs
_Note: Little heavier than usual. Baby steps._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: On the high end of 80% i think. This was a great workout, really really good. I love training early in the morning. It's the afternoon and already my entire back is stiff and aching. Quite sleepy also, off to work in a bit._


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2012)

got a pic of the block? did you make it from 2x4's? i need one of these


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I'll check it out later in the day.
> I bought the Wendler second ed of 531, nicely updated and worth the read. Other than that, the Metroflex book which I friggin love. It should carry me out to the clean calorie surplus where I'll try to gain some more size and power. but I'm going to slim down on the days worked to a three day.



5/3/1 v2 was a pretty good read. Like that he included stuff for DC training in it, too. Yeah, that Metroflex book is massive - so much good info in there! Had a tonne of routine ideas reading through that.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2012)

PreMier said:


> got a pic of the block? did you make it from 2x4's? i need one of these



Dont have a pic, but can get one later.

Basically we got some boards and some 2x4. Made two layers of four 2x4's going in opposite directions (reminded me of Jenga ) then had a square board on the top and bottom, with some rubber gym floor matting on the top. Put some end pieces on top of the mat to stop the bar rolling off too. Everything was screwed and glued to everything else. Think each block has over 30 screws in it, all told.

Pretty sweet! One of the guys tested it with over 600lbs and it held out perfectly.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 29, 2012)

Why not just the lower tier of a power rack? Am I missing something?


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 29, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, this ^
> 
> Deads are damn tough after maxing on squats, though, haha.
> 
> ...



No, my gym is a university center so it's pretty commercial. I'm not even supposed to do O lifts there but sometimes I sneak them in. But some high blocks are super helpful for jerks. The stackable ones look awesome because you can do stuff like jerks and concentric only overhead squats but also use them to do block pulls.

I've done an 85kg split jerk but I don't like to max on jerks and mine stinks pretty bad as a result. If you can get a 90kg push jerk you can probably get 100kg if you split!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Why not just the lower tier of a power rack? Am I missing something?



you talking about the need for a block?  the lowest the weight can go is if its resting on the floor.  if your standing on a block then you have to go even deeper. if your referring to something else, my bad


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Why not just the lower tier of a power rack? Am I missing something?



I've found that i have less control over the height with the power rack, and block pulls have more carryover to regular deads because in rack pulls the bar is already flexed. Just changes the groove a little. Plus you save your bars a little bending.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2012)

gtbmed said:


> No, my gym is a university center so it's pretty commercial. I'm not even supposed to do O lifts there but sometimes I sneak them in. But some high blocks are super helpful for jerks. The stackable ones look awesome because you can do stuff like jerks and concentric only overhead squats but also use them to do block pulls.
> 
> I've done an 85kg split jerk but I don't like to max on jerks and mine stinks pretty bad as a result. If you can get a 90kg push jerk you can probably get 100kg if you split!



I tried 100kg C+J a few times but just can't clean it, haha. Smashes into my sternum . Would love to have some blocks to try em out. Need to work on splitting a bit more, would love to just strict press that weight though!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2012)

PreMier said:


> you talking about the need for a block?  the lowest the weight can go is if its resting on the floor.  if your standing on a block then you have to go even deeper. if your referring to something else, my bad



That would be deficit deads, with the block deads i'm doing the bar is a tad higher rather than me being higher. Love deficit pulls though, really tough!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B1,W33*

_BW: 82.3kg / 181lbs
_
*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Paused Bench Press:*
x5 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
x4 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs 
x3 @ 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
x2 @ 75kg / 165lbs
x1 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
AMAP @ 75kg / 165lbs = x19 (+1 Reps)
_Note: HAHA! Fuck you 75. These were great reps, more than made up for my epic failure last session._

*2. Bent Over Rows:*
10 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
10 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
10 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
10 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
10 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs
_Note: Everything untill that last set was solid as a rock. The last one was a little body englishy._

*3. Standing DB Press:*
x20 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs (+2 Reps)
x11 @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
_Note: Hell yes. This was easy.
_
*4. DB Hammer Curls:*
x15 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs (+2 Reps)
x6 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
_Note: Slightly harder but still nailed it._

*5. DB Lateral Raises:
*2x15 @ 10kg / 22lbs
_Note: Dunno. Fancied it._

*6. Neck Harness:*
2x20 @ 8kg / 17.6lbs (Front)
2x20 @ 6kg / 13.2lbs (Back)
2x20 @ 3kg / 6.6lbs (Sides)
_Note: I look like an idiot when i'm doing this, but its awesome._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: This was a high 80%. Feeling really good right now._


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B2,W34*

_BW: 82.6kg / 181.7lbs - jesus, i think i may have put on a little weight._

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Seated Calve Raises:*
2x22 @ 60kg / 132lbs (+2 Reps/Set)
_Note: Paused each rep in fully contracted position for a beat. These burned like shit._

*2. ATG High Bar Paused Squats:*
x5 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x4 @ 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
x3 @ 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
x2 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x1 @ 112.5kg / 247.5lbs
AMAP @ 100kg / 220lbs = x15
_Note: As terrible as my last squat session was, this was that good. Switched to paused squats for a while. Just the same as an ATG high bar squat but i paused at the lowest point of the rep for a second before squatting back up. Takes all the momentum out of it and makes you stay solid at the bottom. Felt i could really concentrate on my form this way, too. Set was brutal, absolutely brutal. This was as good as any squatting i've ever done._

*3. Deadlifts:*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x5 @ 147.5kg / 324.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
x5 @ 157.5kg / 346.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Despite my lower back being trashed from squats these were easy. Just easy. Fast, fluid, strong._

*4. Farmer's Walks:*
40mtr x 65kg / 143lbs
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs
40mtr x 85kg / 187lbs
40mtr x 95kg / 209lbs
_Note: Trying to work on speed so still keeping them relatively light. It's a nice way to get extra grip and trap work though.
_
*5. Farmer's Shrugs:*
5x15 @ 70kg / 154lbs (+5kg / 11lbs)
_Note: Traps hurt a LOT._

*6. Ab Wheel Rollouts:*
x8 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs (-4 Reps)
x6 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs
x20 @ BW
_Note: Don't know what happened. Think my core was fatigued from the paused squats. Nevermind! Finished off with a nice set with BW though._

*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching
*
_Overall Rating: Honestly gonna call this a +10% i think. Overall the workout was great. Squats were really really good and i think my flexibility is improving hugely. Deads flew up, farmers are getting slightly better, and despite the ab rollouts being down i just take that as an indicator that i went 100% on everything else. On the whole i felt very strong and fit in this workout. Shows what some extra sleep and food can do for you!_


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice farmers Gaz

Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

You seem really upbeat about your workouts lately


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2012)

*Off-Season 1: C2,B2,W35*

_BW - 82kg_

*Warmup - Foam Rolling, Prehab, Mobility, BB Complex*

*1. Strict Military Press:*
x5 @ 30kg / 66lbs
x4 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
x3 @ 45kg / 99lbs
x2 @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
x1 @ 60kg / 132lbs
AMAP @ 52.5kg / 115.5lbs = x13 (+2 Reps)
_Note: Awwww yeaaah. Good set._

*2. Weighted Chins:*
5 x BW
5 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs
5 x BW + 40kg / 88lbs
_Note: Getting more comfortable with this crazy weight._

*3. BTN Push Jerks:*
x12 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Easy. This is getting easier as the weight is getting heavier - HAVE to jerk it up more._

*4. Snatch Grip High Pulls:*
5x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs
_Note: Getting a feel for these now._

*5. BB Curls:*
5x10 @ 55kg / 121lbs (+2.5kg / 5.5lbs)
_Note: Good fast pace between sets.
_
*Cooldown - Foam Rolling, Static Stretching*

_Overall Rating: 80%. Trained with a friend for most of this workout, good times. ATM i'm putting the next cycle together and it's gonna be a little different to this. Same sorta thing, but has some surprises in it._


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2012)

What's happened to Gaz?

Saw an interview with Andy Bolton the guy with the 1000lbs plus deadlift! He was talking about grip which I know you like to train alot. However, he stated that he tried alot of these grip accessory exercises such as pinching plates and grip strength hand crushing things but they did nothing for his deadlift grip if anything it got worse. He stated the best way to increase your grip for deadlifts is to just deadlift with a double overhand grip as much as you can.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

ya where the fuck you at


----------

